# Instrument Cluster JD 6220



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought an instrument cluster for my JD 6220. It displays in metric and the local dealer says they will have to charge me a service call and labor to calibrate the cluster to display in our standard units. Am I wrong in thinking they should do this for free.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Wonder what kind of code reader it would take to change it, have you searched the web to see if you can do it yourself??


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No I have not searched the internet. My point is I paid $ 1300 for something that is not right. Plus the glow plug light stays on. I have read where this is common.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> No I have not searched the internet. My point is I paid $ 1300 for something that is not right. Plus the glow plug light stays on. I have read where this is common.


This is exactly what makes people despise certain dealerships. I would tell them that the unit is defective that the glow plug light stays on and pursue it from that angle. I would call John Deere and ask who is the regional JD representative for your area. If nothing is done by the local dealer then I would contact the rep.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They should program at no charge....if not, I would question why I do business at this dealer. I haven't been back to my local dealer in almost a year, I now drive 25 miles to another dealer.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

JD tech work on cluster for an 1 1/2 hours today and did not get it calibrated . He had never tried to do this before.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> JD tech work on cluster for an 1 1/2 hours today and did not get it calibrated . He had never tried to do this before.


That's ridiculous.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I would have expected that you should be able to toggle between metric and imperial units as a user function?

Every tractor or auto I've been around that had a digital dash would toggle between the two. Is the lack of it being a user control a Deere thing?

I can see having to calibrate it for tire size, transmission, etc...

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> JD tech work on cluster for an 1 1/2 hours today and did not get it calibrated . He had never tried to do this before.


I smell something that is not exactly right about this situation. I would contact another Deere dealer and check on the part through them and ask gingerly about the "metrics/standard" thing to see if standard is the standard and if someone screwed up and ordered the wrong part originally. You might post the part number and see if TX Jim will look into the situation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Old part number was AL160437 and the new part number is AL200757. Now the dealer says I need to bring them the tractor. That way he can talk to John Deere while they work on it. He says he does not know how much it will cost to calibrate.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The issue with JD now is they only have a few dealers in each state. This dealership has 14 locations so it is hard to go to another dealership. That is the way JD wants it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> The issue with JD now is they only have a few dealers in each state. This dealership has 14 locations so it is hard to go to another dealership. That is the way JD wants it.


 I drive past my two closest JD dealership (45 minutes away in different directions) and go to one that is 1.5 hours away to do business. They are both owned by the same dealer chain but the management and service is much better to deal with at the farther location.

Hayden


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> The issue with JD now is they only have a few dealers in each state. This dealership has 14 locations so it is hard to go to another dealership. That is the way JD wants it.


You're right, that is what JD wants. The problem I am seeing with that, is that the dealers seem to lose focus on customer service when there effectively isn't competition other than their own other stores. It's what happened in this area anyway.

What happened to your original 6220 cluster?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Pixels are disappearing.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Hmm, I had hoped that things would get better around here with the change. The local location, when it was still the previous owner, wasn't very good at all. Sounds like it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well we will see. It is all going to depend on the final outcome. Time will tell and I will update everyone then.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't remember what it was on, could have been a combine, but it had a DIP switch on the back of the cluster you flipped to go from normal to metric. Guess they couldn't charge enough to flip a DIP?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All sounds fishy to me. 2 minutes in my service manual and I found the procedure to switch between kmh mph. This is for a CIH slightly older than your Deere.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought it would be simple too. But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> I thought it would be simple too. But I guess I was wrong.


Did you get it resolved?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No not yet. I ordered a new 540 loader for this tractor. When I take the tractor to have the loader installed I am going to let them calibrate it then. It is about a 6 week lead time on the loader.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Issue resolved but I had to pay to get it done. I got the loader installed at a good price so I did not mind paying to get the cluster calibrated. Like I told the service manager this hole thing has been a cluster.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Good to hear you got the cluster unclustered. Sorry it took some of your spinach to get it done.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You have a 3rd function on the loader?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

3rd function , yes. There is no other way to go. I have a 4in 1 bucket also. Going to get a root rake grapple too.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree that a third function is the way to go. You will most likely get a lot of use out of the root grapple.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> 3rd function , yes. There is no other way to go. I have a 4in 1 bucket also. Going to get a root rake grapple too.


Nice looking loader broadriver.....I like how the hoses are routed.

Regards, Mike


----------

